# HAF 932 or Antec 1200?



## exo17 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi guys, my current case is getting on my nerves ; its very small and has very limited airflow(and i recently dented it by dropping my brother's laptop on it), so I was thinking of buying a new case and have narrowed it down to these two. You may also suggest other cases, but I'm pretty set on either of these. My budget is around 200 euros, but I will be buying from Malta and not online.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

HAF is the best. I don't have it but it's definitely the best case on the market for non-watercoolers.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2009)

Both are damn good cases, but imo the HAF932 is probably the most kickass out of the two. As-far-as airflow goes though, I think both would be nearly as effective. My 900 and 300 both are kickass cases as-far-as airflow is concerned.

Though if it were me, I'd probably go with the HAF.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 29, 2009)

the haf have the best design for air cooling, (even though It looks too ugly) I would definitly get the haf if you want to OC


----------



## nicholasblock (Mar 29, 2009)

Antec all the way I have the 900 and i love sad part is that 2 weeks after i bought it the 1200 came out. It always happens like that.You think you bought something nice and the next best thing comes the next day


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

Well its a matter of taste, and in that case I'd go with the HAF, too. I read some reviews about it out of interest, and its a really good case. And it has more than enough space.

Personally I just ordered a Cosmos S yesterday. Its big, it's stylish and for me, it looks way better than the HAF. It would even fit in your budget I think. I do not like Antec cases, they're just ugly in my eyes.


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 29, 2009)

The HAF is definitely the way to go. It is much better then the Antec 1200, there is no competition.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 29, 2009)

HAF too! +10


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Agree, have to get the HAF. I would, love my CM690.


----------



## exo17 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys - will probably pick it up this week. Do you suggest keeping the 230mm fan on the side or switch it with four 120mm fans?


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

exo17 said:


> Thanks for the input guys - will probably pick it up this week. Do you suggest keeping the 230mm fan on the side or switch it with four 120mm fans?



I suggest keeping the 230mm fan. Four 120mm ones would eventually move more air, but also be louder.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 29, 2009)

HAF 932. why do you guys say it's a non-water cooling case? you can mount 2x 120mm x 240mm on the side panel, 1x 120mm x 360mm on the top panel and 1x 120mm x 240mm on the bottom.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 29, 2009)

I have 4 900 cases and 1 - 1200 they are excellent cases but that Haf looks good too. 
Don't think you can go wrong on either.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> HAF 932. why do you guys say it's a non-water cooling case? you can mount 2x 120mm x 240mm on the side panel, 1x 120mm x 360mm on the top panel and 1x 120mm x 240mm on the bottom.



I guess with all that mesh and perforated parts allowing for high airflow, it just screams for air cooling.

PS: Yum yum bumblebee bumblebee tuna...


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I guess with all that mesh and perforated parts allowing for high airflow, it just screams for air cooling.
> 
> PS: Yum yum bumblebee bumblebee tuna...



dremel?

here is what the HAF 932 has over the Antec 1200



> * more 5.25" drive bays (who's really going to sacrifice a hard drive cage with a fan mount for more 5.25" bays?)
> * supports extended atx
> * tooless 5.25" bays, expansion slots and hard drive cage
> * more usb ports
> ...


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 29, 2009)

you know whats funny? the HAF 932 is actually cheaper than the Storm Sniper in Canada, it's the opposite in America.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 29, 2009)

I like that the PSU can go up top or bottom.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 29, 2009)

the haf is better in almost all senses


----------



## vladmire (Apr 4, 2009)

HAF is a good choice or better.

-careful though, any of these cases are dust eaters...

I forgot the whole meaning but i hope this is the right one

HAF = High Air Flow
9 - 9 inches width
3 - 3 x 230mm fans
2 - 2 PSU Mount


----------

